# Sony fx1000 capturing via premiere pro



## hoochlondon (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all,



I have a sony fx1000 and an intensity pro HDMI capture card and am using premiere pro (v. 4.1). When I was using an old DV camera and capturing via firewire previously all was fine. Now i have upgraded my camera and capture facility i get nothing in the capture window inside premiere.

I have an HDMI cable running from the camera to the intensity pro card (and it is in the input and not the output) I have premiere using the intensity pro in all the capture settings and when i start a project i choose the blackmagic drop down settings as the standard for the project.

I am also using the 3.2 driver for the intensity pro card, I hope someone can shed some light on this.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure how the old camcorder was set up as opposed to the new one.
There's two ways to get video on your computer. The first, if the video was recorded on DV tape or analog media, is to capture it, just like you would in a VCR. You play the tape, and some program records what comes through the firewire cable (usually firewire is used, but in some cases for low-bandwidth media, you could have USB2).
The other way now that there's digital media (compact flash, SD card, memory stick, etc...), and video is stored in files on such media, is to simply copy the file over. Usually the camcorder will come with management software that will let you import the files to your hard drive. You can also browse using Windows Explorer (find your device in My Computer - it could be a new drive letter) and copy the files. They usually have extensions .MPG .M2V .MTS .MOD .TOD .AVCHD and possibly more. Copying could be done via USB too (check the manual).

One last thing, you may sometimes need drivers for the camcorder, so check on the manufacturer's site if you can't detect the camcorder in device manager.


----------



## hoochlondon (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, there is no driver software for the camera and inside premiere pro during the capture session it should show the input from the camera whether that be raw image or recorded playback from a DV tape.

Ideally I was hoping someone might know what the config settings in premiere pro are required for using a black magic intensity pro with the input coming via HDMI.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I found it
http://www.blackmagic-design.com/support/documentation/
get the manual for the intensity, then look on page 8.


----------

